# The Monday after the Superbowl should be a national holiday



## W00K #17 (Jan 4, 2019)

So as usual I've already requested a vacation day for the Monday following Superbowl Sunday.

I'm tired of having to request the time off every year. This is America, and the Superbowl is more American than fucking Christmas. Superbowl Monday AKA national hangover day/shit out the buffalo wings day should be a formal national holiday. Tons of $$$ are lost in productivity every year on this day, might as well be formal about it.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 4, 2019)

No. You need to get your broke hungover ass back to work to cover what you gambled away betting on the Toilet Bowl.


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 4, 2019)

Your poll choices should be "Yes" and "I'm a Faggot"


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 7, 2019)

And yet NFL attendance is down


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 8, 2019)

Depends on who's in it. If it's the teams from LA, New England, Pittsburgh or Dallas, I can excuse people saying "Who fucking cares" and jerking off to internet porn instead


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jan 11, 2019)

Even if you don't like football, are you going to turn down a day off?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 23, 2019)

I’d sign that petition.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 30, 2019)

Football is pointless and should be canceled.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 31, 2019)

UnKillFill said:


> Football is pointless and should be canceled.


I'll assume you're european, in which case, yes, the sport you call football is entirely pointless, except to make the FIFA cartel lots and lots of money.

In the US, it does well on its own as a capitalist enterprise, it doesn't function through 3rd world country government corruption.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 31, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I'll assume you're european.


Gonna stop you right there.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 31, 2019)

UnKillFill said:


> Gonna stop you right there.


You were way too late, you European soccer loving son of a biscuit eater.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 31, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> You were way too late, you European soccer loving son of a biscuit eater.


Soccer is pointless too.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 4, 2020)

I had to take a quiz today and I am PISSED AS HELL about it. Monday should definitely be a holiday. I don't give a shit about Jesus-Crucifixion Day or King Nigger Day, nor does most of the country. Super Bowl is an actual event everybody cares about.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Feb 9, 2020)

Fuck that, just because you are too much of an alcoholic to not get shitfaced the night before work that is a you problem not a government fix problem.


----------

